# Virus detected?



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

On your site, my Norton Internet Security has done several intrusion detections (autoblocking your site) and reported a virus in one of the GIF's. I was in the dish dvr forum.

Details: Attempted Intrusion "ICC Profile TagData Overflow" against your machine was detected and blocked.
Intruder: www.dbstalk.com(67.19.74.172)(http(80)).
Risk Level: High.
Protocol: TCP.
Attacked IP: localhost.
Attacked Port: 4197.
Details: Intrusion detected and blocked. All communication with www.dbstalk.com(67.19.74.172) will be blocked for 30 minutes.

You can get detailed information about this attack at Symantec Security Response.

You can get detailed information about this attack at Symantec Security Response.

Source: C:\Documents and Settings\...\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\EN2FATEB\image[1].gif 
Click for more information about this threat : Bloodhound.Exploit.38


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Looks to be something in the Dish now stuffing... thread.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have quarantined the thread and will run a scan on the attachments within it.

Do you recall which post specifically triggered the NIS warning?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If it is in multiple threads it could be on a user's avatar.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

OK, I'll check the avatars as well.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I can't find an infection, but I'll leave the thread in quarantine and let the others look at it.


----------

